# Possum Creek in South Ga.



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They are open this weekend. Anybody wanna go? I know most of yall are a little to far west but figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They will be open May 22-23. Its going to be fun there is lots & lots of water & mud. Anyone from around here going?


----------

